# HUMBLE SOFTWARE BUNDLE: AI-POWERED PHOTO EDITOR WITH LUMINAR 4



## Bdbtoys (Nov 11, 2020)

Going on now (for 21 days)...









Humble Software Bundle: AI-Powered Photo Editor with Luminar 4


Put the power of artificial intelligence to work for you and make jaw-dropping photos with the Luminar 4 AI-powered Photo Editor Bundle by Humble Bundle.




www.humblebundle.com





$25 (or more) gets...
Photolemur 3
Luminar 4 (Version about to go EOL... not the new AI)
Aurora HDR 2019
lots of Looks, Textures, and Overlays.

They had a similar bundle a while back... but this has an updated version of Luminar & Aurora, with a few changes in the extra's lineup.

If you were thinking of Luminar 4, the minimum price to get all is worth it.

I'm not into sky replacement or face/body morphing, but the looks/filters are pretty cool to get eye catching results w/ little work.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 12, 2020)

Luminar 4 is basically discontinued it was released a year ago and is being replaced with the AI version. It will be updated for 1 year then no more updates. 

There is always a catch for the unwary.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Nov 12, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Luminar 4 is basically discontinued it was released a year ago and is being replaced with the AI version. It will be updated for 1 year then no more updates.
> 
> There is always a catch for the unwary.



Good eye... I almost missed that. Luminar 4 <> Luminar AI. I got the previous pack a while ago (and remember comparing 3 vs 4, but got the 4 confused w/ the AI with the pack title... sneaky). However for those that don't have these already, I still think it's a good deal.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Mar 3, 2021)

Warning: to others that see this pop up on recent posts. The deal is long, gone.


----------

